# Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ? (- la suite -)



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Un sondaGe allez pour y voir plus KlaiR


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Février 2005)

Raymond Scott, du Jazz? de l'électro? de la Pop? mystére...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Raymond Scott, du Jazz? du Classique? de l'électro? de la Pop? mystére...



LA pochette est d'enfer en tout cas !!


----------



## molgow (5 Février 2005)

Le punk ne serait-il pas considéré comme "musique" selon tes critères ? 
Et le Ska non plus ? 


--- Edit: et je n'aurais pas mis "pop" et "rock" ensemble... Madonna et les Rollings Stones n'ont pas grand chose en commun non ? 
Ah et puis, pendant que j'y suis (j'aime bien être chiant ), un sondage à choix multiples auraient mieux fait l'affaire. J'ai pas le droit d'aimer autant les Béruriers Noirs que Renaud ou Brassens ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le punk ne serait-il pas considéré comme "musique" selon tes critères ?
> Et le Ska non plus ?



Comme d'hab...La tortue gagne un coup de boule....moi je veux du Punk....  

(J'ai mis Rock/pop, plus pour le rock que pour la pop d'ailleurs....)


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Raymond Scott, du Jazz? de l'électro? de la Pop? mystére...


Tiens je t'aurais bien filé un coup de boule rien que pour l'avoir cité, mais la machine veut pas...

Je le connais encore trop mal, mis à part son Manhattan Research (sorti en 2000) et ça, qui est une pure jubilation : (y'en a trois comme ça, 1-6 mois, 6-12 mois et 12-18 mois).


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> et ça, qui est une pure jubilation : (y'en a trois comme ça, 1-6 mois, 6-12 mois et 12-18 mois).



Oui, je jubile aussi...Eno, Kraftwerk, etc...lui doivent beaucoup


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le punk ne serait-il pas considéré comme "musique" selon tes critères ?
> Et le Ska non plus ?
> 
> 
> ...




Si bien sur que tu as le droit, mais justement, c pour êt' chiant un brin que j'ai pas fait à choix multiple.
Le PUNK ? Euh, ben j'y ai pensé, au ska aussi, pareil, mais j'ai oublié au final faut croire, en plus j'ai été keupon pendant 5 ans...

EUH.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

EUH, VOUS VOULEZ UNE VERSION 2 À CHOIX MULTIPLES C'EST çA ?
mon questionnaire est pourri ?
OK


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> EUH, VOUS VOULEZ UNE VERSION 2 À CHOIX MULTIPLES C'EST çA ?
> mon questionnaire est pourri ?
> OK



Mais non,mais non....j'ai meme vote pour te faire plaisir...
Et puis les sondages sont toujours mal foutu...


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

en dînant ce soir, en me souvenant de mes 16 ans à Londres et des Kinks (meme si Misfits n'est pas leur meilleur album globalement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Vive The Brutalpunk Deathtrashcorefuckmétal!!!!!
     :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vive The Brutalpunk Deathtrashcorefuckmétal!!!!!
> :rateau:



tu devrais voter metal alors.....    

Là, j'ecoute la musique qui sort du sampler d'ardisson.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais voter metal alors.....



... Trop sucre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Trop sucre.



Tu veux du sel?


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Février 2005)

pfff le sondage montre que les utilisateurs de mac sont des rockeux....et les mecs le rock est mort !!!!!!.............enfin bon j ai voté jazz


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> pfff le sondage montre que les utilisateurs de mac sont des rockeux....et les mecs le rock est mort !!!!!!.............enfin bon j ai voté jazz



electronic music for me
c bien c'qui m'étoustille le plus les esgourdes en ce moment   :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Février 2005)

'where flamingos fly' de Gil Evans sur l'album Out of the cool, c est mon morceau préféré de tout l'univers du monde du cosmos, c'est un véritable truc de psycopate de ouf tellement il est trop trop trop bien
arrangement parfait,  mixage parfait, melodie parfaite, et le trombonne a un son de folie !!!!

vivement la mort de la house et du RnB, le reste ca va  

je sais que certains vont me dire que tous les gouts et les couleurs sont dans la nature et qu' il y a de la bonne house ( moi j'appelle ca de la funk ) et qu'on peut écouter du Patrick Bruel si on veut mais bon, on peut aussi préférer PC à Mac....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le punk ne serait-il pas considéré comme "musique" selon tes critères ?
> Et le Ska non plus ?
> 
> 
> ...



Concernant le punk : CRASS (légendaire groupe grand breton) chantait déjà au début des 80's : punk is dead.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je sais que certains vont me dire que tous les gouts et les couleurs sont dans la nature et qu' il y a de la bonne house ( moi j'appelle ca de la funk )



non, George Clinton c'est du funk.....de la house c'est de la house....
pour le reste suis d'accord....mais là, non.....
funkadelic c'est pas de la house quand meme.....

sinon, si le rock est mort.....j'habite dans une tombe....


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Février 2005)

hehe j espere que mes enfants n'ecouteront jamais les beru ou brassens ou noir dez


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hehe j espere que mes enfants n'ecouteront jamais les beru ou brassens ou noir dez



J'espere que tes enfant connaitront quand meme les Doors, Tom waits, Pink floyd, Radohead.....
sinon, tant pis.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hehe j espere que mes enfants n'ecouteront jamais les beru ou brassens ou noir dez



des styles différents pour les trois mais des références incontournables ceci dit
Qu'on écoute ou pas y'a des trucs à connaitre absolument


----------



## elektroseb (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> des styles différents pour les trois mais des références incontournables ceci dit
> Qu'on écoute ou pas y'a des trucs à connaitre absolument



Entièrement d'accord! 
 
La culture musicale, ce n'est pas juste ce qu'on aime


----------



## Immelman (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le punk : CRASS (légendaire groupe grand breton) chantait déjà au début des 80's : punk is dead.


 :hein: et les petits bretons ils ont aussi leur groupe punk legendaire ou ils doivent se contenter de regarder les grands bretons et leur groupe??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> :hein: et les petits bretons ils ont aussi leur groupe punk legendaire ou ils doivent se contenter de regarder les grands bretons et leur groupe??



Les petits bretons ?  ? C'est quoi, c'ets quoi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Les petits bretons ?  ? C'est quoi, c'ets quoi ?



... gheuuuuuuu... ça doit être des Bretons avec un problème à l'hypophise?... J'ai juste?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

J'ai pas su quoi répondre. Pour la base de données itunes, Patricia Kaas c'est de la musique electronique, Jean Ferrat du Jazz et Tri Yann de la world music... et michael jacson du RnB... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas su quoi répondre. Pour la base de données itunes, Patricia Kaas c'est de la musique electronique, Jean Ferrat du Jazz et Tri Yann de la world music... et michael jacson du RnB... :mouais:



Alors, mon cul ça doit être du poulet, chez le store de chez itunes...


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Février 2005)

si mes enfants n ecoutent pas pink ployd ou les doors je les déshérite direct !!! 

je pense que la merde francaise n est pas de la musique donc n intervient pas dans le contexte de culture musicale ( vous pouvez ecouter la musique des schtroumpfs pour la culture musicale vous allez me dire?? ) , si on reflechit un peu on peu se mettre d accord sur ce qui est de la bonne musique et ce qui est de la merde.....brassens j aime pas trop mais c qd meme pas de la merde........ecoute du ligetti, du schoenberg, du bartok si tu veux vraiment te decoincer les oreilles... et je te donne les grands noms 


yo


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Février 2005)

je suis pas tolerant je sais !!! mais la house et le RnB ( rythm N blues   ) c est quand meme flippant pour quelqu ' un qui travaille dans la musique.....je vais encore faire des cauchemars cette nuit....aaah NAN NAN PAS SHEAN PAUL AAAAAHH

   :love:


----------



## House M.D. (7 Février 2005)

Bon, je vous fais peur, allez... en ce moment, c'est ça chez moi :

- Morning Musume
- hitomi
- BoA
- X Japan
- OST de Battle Royale
- OST de différents anime japonais (Cowboy Bebop, Noir, Lain, Love Hina, Excel Saga)

Et il manque J-Pop et J-Rock dans ce sondage !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas tolerant je sais !!! mais la house et le RnB ( rythm N blues   ) c est quand meme flippant pour quelqu ' un qui travaille dans la musique.....je vais encore faire des cauchemars cette nuit....aaah NAN NAN PAS SHEAN PAUL AAAAAHH
> 
> :love:



Ca doit être dur tes cauchemars, Sean Paul, mon pauvre     
Ceci dit on peut trouver de la bonne house. 



			
				Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Et il manque J-Pop et J-Rock dans ce sondage !!!!



Je sais, j'ai édité ce dondage dans une totale fébrilité, désolé pour les manquements... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## iTof (7 Février 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous fais peur, allez... en ce moment, c'est ça chez moi :
> 
> - Morning Musume
> - hitomi
> ...


 c'est pas ailleurs qu'il faut poster ça 
pas tout compris là, tout change trop vite ici  Tu prends un "WE au verre" et hop ! tout fut le camp  
Bon, va voter quand même...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ailleurs qu'il faut poster ça
> pas tout compris là, tout change trop vite ici  Tu prends un "WE au verre" et hop ! tout fut le camp
> Bon, va voter quand même...



Itof, dans quelle mesure te considères tu comme incohérent ? :rateau: 

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ce sujet. L'autre sujet sur la musique qui n'est d'ailleurs pas fermé se suffit très bien à lui-même. Celui-ci ne présente aucune valeur ajoutée mis à part un pauvre sondage qui ne présente au demeurant que quelques types de musique. Au surplus, je n'écoute pas des courants mais des artistes et me contrefous de déterminer leur style de musique.

Je veux bien voir là le refuge des adorateurs de DM devant l'impérialisme justifiée de la _Undertones Rule _


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Ce matin c'est un petit metal speed melodique finlandais pour se reveiller dans du beau son 

Sonata Arctica


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Février 2005)

haaaa un ptit reveil au U-Roy suivi de Ravi Shankar, la journee va etre tranquille....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Le best-of de Gérard Blanc !  :love:    :rose:  :casse: 

Ok, ok...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Itof, dans quelle mesure te considères tu comme incohérent ? :rateau:
> 
> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ce sujet. L'autre sujet sur la musique qui n'est d'ailleurs pas fermé se suffit très bien à lui-même.



Mais si....il est indispensable.....imagine que maintenant on peut dire les meme chose 2 fois....
toi qui a fait presque tout tes post sur les thread musique....tu vas devenir dieu du forum en moins de 2 ......faudrait meme en faire un 3eme au cas ou.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> - OST de différents anime japonais (Cowboy Bebop, Noir, Lain, Love Hina, Excel Saga)
> 
> Et il manque J-Pop et J-Rock dans ce sondage !!!!




Cowboy Bebop a une excellente Bo.....excellente....
d'ailleur wonderful days aussi (oui, je sais c'est coreen...).....

bon choix...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais si....il est indispensable.....imagine que maintenant on peut dire les meme chose 2 fois....
> toi qui a fait presque tout tes post sur les thread musique....tu vas devenir dieu du forum en moins de 2 ......faudrait meme en faire un 3eme au cas ou.......



Mon "petit" Stook,

Ma réaction est simplement guidée par la gestion des ressources rares : d'une part du point de vue des utilisateurs (notre temps) et d'autre part du point de vue de ce site (multiplication de fils identiques)

Concernant mes posts, tu te trompes car en sous main, j'écris les posts pour Kelle Musik de quelques-uns qui ne font que les signer     

Toujours concernant la quasi exclusivité de mes posts dans kelle musik et la gestion des ressources rares, tu as raté le thread dans lequel j'avais expliqué que les ressources naturelles étaient abondantes et non pas rares. Cela avait été un grand moment de discussion bien que l'adversité et l'incrédulité furent fortes      De cette époque j'ai été affublé (merci Itof    ) du surnom de "meilleur d'entre nous" ; ce faisant je ne peux pas accepter celui de Dieu


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

A chier ! j'ai 4 choix dans la liste


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mon "petit" Stook,
> 
> 
> 
> Concernant mes posts, tu te trompes car en sous main, j'écris les posts pour Kelle Musik de quelques-uns qui ne font que les signer




Et Me***.....moi qui viens d'engager un negre....si j'avais su....
Bah! trop tard....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et Me***.....moi qui viens d'engager un negre....si j'avais su....
> Bah! trop tard....



Il s'appelle Pascal ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Un sondaGe allez pour y voir plus KlaiR



Regardez coment un nioubie peut sortir du lot : en adoptant la technique de "SUPER BOULEEET"

Inutile de créer 2 fois le même thread. C'est con y a plus de tic tac orange pour toi ...


----------

